# Pinarello Size info Needed



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello,

I'm considering purchasing a 2012 Paris 50cm. I currently ride a 2012 Cannondale CAAD 10 50cm.

My cycling inseam is 29" and saddle height is 66cm. I was wondering if anyone knows the standover for the 50cm Paris. I was also possibly considering the 2013 Pinarello Dogma 2 65.1 Think 2 and was wonder if the 46 or 49 would be better. 

Any info would be appreciated. No fitters are located in my area.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You haven't said whether the CAAD 10 fits you. Are you having issues with it?

The Pinarello web site and the Cannondale web site show each brand's 50cm frame has the same 52.5cm top tube. So if the Cannondale fits you, the Pinarello will likely fit the same with no meaningful difference in standover height.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess it fits ok, I was just getting to the point where I was going to cut the steerer tube and remove some of the spacers. The seat tube on the Cannondale is 48, while the Paris is 52 that is the only thing that had me worried.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

cww180 said:


> I guess it fits ok, I was just getting to the point where I was going to cut the steerer tube and remove some of the spacers. The seat tube on the Cannondale is 48, while the Paris is 52 that is the only thing that had me worried.



Actually, the center to center of the Paris seat tube is 50, and the center to center of the CAAD is 48. The center to top of the Paris is 52. So, the Paris is likely 2 cm taller than the CAAD. That's less than an inch (2.54 cm= 1 inch). Guess it depends if you can go an inch taller. Choosing a smaller size overall will change much more than the height. 

A thought: if you have a trainer or rollers, get someone to take a side view picture, then post it. I won't be able to anything from that, but perhaps someone else might.

A size note, the CAAD is more aggressive than the Paris, and yet you want to cut the steerer tube and increase that drop even more. You might prefer the Dogma to the Paris, as it's got a shorter head tube than the Paris.

Edit, looks like the CAAD's stand over is 73.5, and your inseam is 73.6. Does that sound right? Can you stand over the CAAD only while wearing shoes? If that is the case, then I would stay away from the 50. The dogma has more sizes available, a size 47, whereas the Paris has (I think) a 46.5. Does it feel like losing a centimeter along the top tube would make the bike fit wrong with a slightly longer stem?


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Wow. Just looked at the Dogmas geo. the 47 has a slightly longer tt than the 50 dogma. Weird. The head tube is a little taller than the 50, but the seat tube is only 47 center to center measurement. The Paris, OTOH, is smaller overall next size down. Sounds like the 47 dogma may be perfect. Perhaps!

Based on everything, I'd go with the 47 dogma, and forget the Paris. Looks like it's made for your body type, at least on paper, and the Paris isn't quite right.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

aureliajulia said:


> Wow. Just looked at the Dogmas geo. the 47 has a slightly longer tt than the 50 dogma. Weird. The head tube is a little taller than the 50, but the seat tube is only 47 center to center measurement. The Paris, OTOH, is smaller overall next size down. Sounds like the 47 dogma may be perfect. Perhaps!
> 
> Based on everything, I'd go with the 47 dogma, and forget the Paris. Looks like it's made for your body type, at least on paper, and the Paris isn't quite right.


Thanks for that info, ill look into the 47 Dogma it sounds like it might be a good option. I might be able to barely stand over the CAAD without shoe but that would be the max I don't think I do any taller safely.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Dogma 65.1 Think2*



aureliajulia said:


> Wow. Just looked at the Dogmas geo. the 47 has a slightly longer tt than the 50 dogma. Weird. The head tube is a little taller than the 50, but the seat tube is only 47 center to center measurement. The Paris, OTOH, is smaller overall next size down. Sounds like the 47 dogma may be perfect. Perhaps!
> 
> Based on everything, I'd go with the 47 dogma, and forget the Paris. Looks like it's made for your body type, at least on paper, and the Paris isn't quite right.


I was just looking it up I believe the 46S you are talking about is a good option. Are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## nescafe (Sep 20, 2007)

If it helps, I'm 5'5.5" and ride a Dogma 2 46.5. Perfect.

I tried a 50 Paris and 50 Dogma 65.1 and both felt long. Not unreachably long, but just felt stretched. Don't know what the stem length was though.

On my Dogma 2, I have a 110 stem. We started with 100 stem and the stock Dogma seat post with setback. Felt upright. So we went 110, then dropped the spacers to 1.5cm. My Pinarello AD also noted that the rails on my saddle (SI SLR) were flush to the end with the standard seatpost, so we swapped that too for a Dogma post with zero offset.

With this set-up, I can spend a great deal more time on the drops with no probs at all. In fact, I always wondered how people achieved a flat back and not find that painful, but that's pretty much my form on the bike now:thumbsup: wiggo-like


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks that is great to hear, do you have a picture of your bike by any chance? What is your saddle height? Kind of interested to see the slop on a real 465 instead of a catalogue pictures.



nescafe said:


> If it helps, I'm 5'5.5" and ride a Dogma 2 46.5. Perfect.
> 
> I tried a 50 Paris and 50 Dogma 65.1 and both felt long. Not unreachably long, but just felt stretched. Don't know what the stem length was though.
> 
> ...


----------



## nescafe (Sep 20, 2007)

cww180 said:


> Thanks that is great to hear, do you have a picture of your bike by any chance? What is your saddle height? Kind of interested to see the slop on a real 465 instead of a catalogue pictures.


Here's what I have now. Sorry existing BB photo and not quite a side view profile.

I wouldn't worry too much about the slope. I was too, as I prefer the traditional TT look, but I can tell you it's alright. I have 46 carbon clinchers as well, so was worried they would dwarf the bike, but looks fine IMO. Others here have 46.5s too so maybe they have better shots if you need a little more reassurance.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

nescafe said:


> Here's what I have now. Sorry existing BB photo and not quite a side view profile.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about the slope. I was too, as I prefer the traditional TT look, but I can tell you it's alright. I have 46 carbon clinchers as well, so was worried they would dwarf the bike, but looks fine IMO. Others here have 46.5s too so maybe they have better shots if you need a little more reassurance.


I agree with you it looks great, what is your saddle height?


----------



## nescafe (Sep 20, 2007)

cww180 said:


> I agree with you it looks great, what is your saddle height?


Can't remember what the AD measurement was, but just measured the set up myself now, and from center of BB to top of the saddle, it's about 70cm.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok my should look similar then at 66-67, thanks for all of the help/info.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

cww180 said:


> I was just looking it up I believe the 46S you are talking about is a good option. Are we talking about the same thing?


The Dogmas are available in many geometries, for the '14's, which is what I looked at, the Think 65.1 (first listed on Pina site) had a 47. Another model had a 46, with a taller seat tube, and another still had a 46.5 with a 45 seat tube, can't remember if it was the K or one of the hydro's (well, I might be a little off, there, looked it up yesterday). 

I assume if you are looking at '13's, the charts may be significantly different. From the sound of your torso length, I'd try to get the longest tt available for the shortest seat tube possible. 

Hydro (hydraulic) brakes would be cool! 

All this is making me want a Dogma! But I just got my Quattro last year, and I need to be happy with that. I do love my bike. (And I think the Paris would fit me better, anyway).

Nescafe, you are another on a zero-offset seat post, like me. Did you ride a regular (around 20 degree) seat post for a number of years before you came across a fitter that actually knew what they were doing, and put you on a zero-offset? That's what happened with me. Such a relief to finally be forward enough.


----------



## nescafe (Sep 20, 2007)

aureliajulia said:


> ...
> 
> Nescafe, you are another on a zero-offset seat post, like me. Did you ride a regular (around 20 degree) seat post for a number of years before you came across a fitter that actually knew what they were doing, and put you on a zero-offset? That's what happened with me. Such a relief to finally be forward enough.


Hi Aurelia, yes, was riding for 5 years with a post with setback (not sure how much though), and while I couldn't really complain about my comfort then as well, I do like my fit a lot more now. A bit aggressive, but still very comfy. Originally, I was thinking that I might drop a few more spacers, but I think that would just be vanity  I'm lucky my Pina dealer is also the AD so he had no probs swapping the post. I heard they're not exactly cheap:blush2:


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

nescafe said:


> Hi Aurelia, yes, was riding for 5 years with a post with setback (not sure how much though), and while I couldn't really complain about my comfort then as well, I do like my fit a lot more now. A bit aggressive, but still very comfy. Originally, I was thinking that I might drop a few more spacers, but I think that would just be vanity  I'm lucky my Pina dealer is also the AD so he had no probs swapping the post. I heard they're not exactly cheap:blush2:


That is nice that they just swapped seat posts with you. How much setback does the regular one have?


----------



## nescafe (Sep 20, 2007)

cww180 said:


> That is nice that they just swapped seat posts with you. How much setback does the regular one have?


Well, the bike hadn't rolled out the store yet, so guess that's why he was cool. It was still on the trainer and we were dialing in the fit. No idea what the regular setback is, but I think it coud actually work, maybe depending on your saddle too.


----------

